# good article about marriage research



## sweetpea

6 of the Most Interesting Research Studies About Love and Marriage


I really like number five!


----------



## J Valley

Good article! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cherry

My H says he bets the guys who kissed their wives in the morning would have an even longer, more enjoyable lives and even less car accidents if they had sex (instead of just a kiss) every morning to start their day. Now he wants to tests this theory for a month .


----------



## norajane

sweetpea said:


> 6 of the Most Interesting Research Studies About Love and Marriage
> 
> 
> I really like number five!


I like it too!



> 5. Choose your words wisely
> 
> The Journal of Psychology and Aging published a 2009 study showed how couple-focused language can boost marital satisfaction. When couples endured conflict, the couples who used words “we,” “us,” and “our,” showed more affection, had less negative behaviors, and experienced less stress during disagreements. On the contrary, couples who used the words “I,” “you,” or “me,” reported decreased marital satisfaction.
> 
> Simply changing your words can go a long way. When you consider problems to be joint problems that both of you have, you can feel a lot more supported when compared to thinking that you’ve got a problem and your spouse won’t help. So start looking at how you view your problems as a couple and choose your words wisely!


I can see how this would be really helpful. It fosters a team approach rather than I vs. you. Simply framing the issues from a "we" perspective changes the way you have to think about the issue.


----------



## RMclean

> Men in their 50’s reported more sexual satisfaction than men in their 30’s and 40’s. In fact, their sexual satisfaction was at the same level as men in their 20’s.


Being able to have sex is about good health, if you do not take care of yourself, stay stressed and have a crappy diet then your sex life will suffer and you will likely be unable to have sex even as young as your 30's or 40's. The way you live your life when you are younger, by a good healthy diet, proper exercise, avoiding stress and hormone laidened red meat, not drinking or smoking etc. effects your over all health including heart health which will have a big impact on sexuality as well and will determine whether or not you can remain sexually active through out your life.

Just look at history, men like Jaque Coustea, Pavoratti, and Pacasso were all not only having sex but still fathering children way into their 60's and 70's. There was a man in India who even fathered a child at the age of 94.
Sold Out After Crisis


----------



## Kurosity

nice article. Thanks for sharing.


----------

